
Ghost Words and Mountweazels: Mistakes in Dictionaries and Encyclopedias - benbreen
http://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/ghost-words-and-mountweazels
======
tdeck
This is great. Reminds me of mondegreens, another phenomenon of mistaken
language:

> A mondegreen is a mishearing or misinterpretation of a phrase as a result of
> near-homophony, in a way that gives it a new meaning.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mondegreen](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mondegreen)

------
nvader
Thinking of Mountweazels and trap streets, I wonder if a similar concept
exists in software. Maybe patents with non-obvious but critical flaws or
useless embellishments put into the documents, or interfaces with extra fields
or methods to trap wholesale copying.

~~~
socket0
I suspect you've finally explained the existence of IE6...

------
reacweb
One problem with made up word like "esquivalience" is that many people loves
new nice words appearing in dictionary. Maybe, dictionnary.com has not commit
a copyright violation, but just followed a hype.

